# "He needs heat."



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I just need to share this hedgie horror story because I am pretty sad/worried. 

At Crowfoot Petland in Calgary, they've begun selling hedgehogs. They've got the air conditioning on full blast, and the hedgies have no heat. I picked up one little hedgehog while I was there two days ago, and he was going into hibernation -- not able to unball, breathing very shallowly. 

He didn't react to having his pressure point tickled, and didn't pop or hiss at all the whole time I held him. 

I was pretty warm from having been outside, so I warmed him up for a few minutes with my body heat, and he was able to open up enough that I could see that he was a boy and I could feel his freezing belly. At that point a staff member came by, and I explained to him about hedgehog hibernation and the need for a heat lamp, and he listened and seemed concerned, but I got the impression that he was new and might not be taken seriously if he attempted to talk to the manager. 

I wanted to buy the little guy so badly -- he was a little albino boy and he was so young and just... ahh, I felt so bad. On the other hand, by leaving him there, if something bad does happen to him... maybe they'll take better care of future hedgehogs. 

I'm going to go check on the hedgehogs on Friday and talk to the manager, and then I'm probably going to contact the humane society...


----------



## We.love.Ginko (Apr 17, 2015)

Omg this IS a horror story  You really need to talk to the manager and convince him\her to install a heating system for the hedgehogs! Let me tell you something, people don't really learn... Even if he dies, I really doubt they'll do something about it (I mean, for future hedgehogs). So if the manager does not cooperate, please do contact the humane society, this is so sad and I am heart broken...


----------



## HedgehogGuy (Mar 20, 2015)

Go ahead and contact your local humane society/animal control and get them involved. Not sure what programs Canada has for stuff like this.


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

Katten: I called the Shawnessy location right after reading this post, because that's the petland location I deal with and I'm familiar with the staff there. I spoke with (Tawnya) and told her there is some negative feedback going on, on a very reputable hedgehog site (This one obviously  ) regarding the Crowfoot location not having a heating system in place for their hedgehogs. I sked her what she could do to change this. She said she was ''shocked'' and that she ''will call the location and get a heating system in place ASAP'' and she was very grateful for the heads up on this matter.

Hopefully the problem is solved as I will be following up on the matter. I'm glad you mentioned this ☺


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Yay saving hedgies! The poor things! Buttons, I'm so glad you were able to at least start the ball rolling on help!


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Oh gosh, thank you so so much, Buttons! I wasn't able to get up there today, and I really, really appreciate you doing that! I'm sure the hedgies do too.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

So their excuse is that the hedgehogs have heat "in the back".

They also tried to push their wet tail drops on me for hamsters today. I was not impressed, since wet tail drops contain an antibiotic called neomyctin, which is not safe for hamsters, and you should not be administering antibiotics "as a preventative measure" if the hamster is not sick, because it will destroy their gut flora and give them diarrhea, which they can die from. If my hamster was sick, I'd take her to the vet for baytril.

I felt like I was being such an obnoxious twerp, but I just... ;_; I've had 25 hamsters since 1997 and when I hear incorrect information like that being given out to people, it upsets me.

Those poor hedgies and hammies.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I could tell you guys things about Petland that would make you stop shopping there forever. 

More importantly, I see the Calgary Humane Society's lead behaviourist (Barbara Walmer) once a week. Do you want me to ask her what the next step in helping these poor hedgies should be?


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

That would be awesome. I can PM you my e-mail address if she'd like it.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't know what she'll need... I see her Tuesday so I'll have more info then if that's alright.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Okay, Barb thinks the fastest way to fix the problem is to just call the complaint line at 403-205-4455. Let them know what's going on and make sure you explain what happens to most pet hedgehogs that go into hibernation, just in case the person on the phone doesn't understand the situation.

She's aware of the problem and will make sure the complaint will be prioritized.

You can also use http://www.calgaryhumane.ca/what-we-do/cruelty-investigation-and-animal-protection/report-cruelty/ to file a complaint online. Doing both can't hurt.

I haven't gone to have a look at the hedgies yet as I live in the far south, but if something isn't done soon I'll drive up there and check on them so I can file a complaint too.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

FinnickHog said:


> Okay, Barb thinks the fastest way to fix the problem is to just call the complaint line at 403-205-4455. Let them know what's going on and make sure you explain what happens to most pet hedgehogs that go into hibernation, just in case the person on the phone doesn't understand the situation.
> 
> She's aware of the problem and will make sure the complaint will be prioritized.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, again! <3


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

Is there an update on this situation? I've not been able to get any successful updates from petland themselves other than they're ''working on it'' I'm sorry to say I've not been able to accomplish much more from my end. I also don't live in calgary either so I've only been able to make calls. Next time I'm in town I will see if the may possibly do something from the south location in a face to face conversation. 

I'm glad FinnickHog had another contact and hopefully something is being done to change this! It's really sad considering it's been brought to the attention of the Crowfoot location and they still don't get it unless an official complaint is issued.


----------



## DanTheHedgy (May 31, 2015)

I hate petland! A friend on Facebook of mine baught a dog from there and after a day he was so sick he couldn't walk. He died after a week. I dont understand how a pet store doesn't take care of their pets.


----------



## Blueflam3s (Dec 22, 2014)

I got my little buddy from Petland and the conditions there are horrible. No heating setup, no wheel, small (~2'x2') living arrangements for up to 6 hogs at a time to live together (often leading to fatal fights), two small dishes for food and water that are ALWAYS empty, and the worst quality "hedgehog food" I've ever seen. He didn't even need to be weaned from his old food when I introduced new food to him. He switched immediately and never ate another piece of the crap from Petland. He was crawling with mites when I brought him home, too. I feel like I rescued him and I still feel terrible I had to leave his brother behind. I don't know if they have any hedgehogs right now, so would reporting them do any good if they don't currently? I don't go near that place anymore since then but I know they haven't changed how they care for hedgehogs. Could anything be done about the problem if they don't have any hogs at the time of the complaint?


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

That's awful  some pet stores are terrible at taking care of hedgehogs my local pet store sells hedgehogs but they are healthy and fine I hate seeing things like this pet stores that abuse and dont care for their animals give other pet stores a bad name  if all else fails go to a local news station if the pet store won't do anything tell a local news station about whats going and about the condition they have their animals in!


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Petland is a really big chain. They've been on the local news here in Calgary for neglect cases a few times in the past but ever since they stopped selling puppy mill dogs all progress locally has stopped. Oddly enough, it seems that if you're abusing dogs or cats the whole city attacks you in unison, but if it's small mammals, reptiles, fish, and birds being abused, forget it. The major humane societies are aware of the problems, they just don't seem to be able to fix anything on a large scale, which is terrible for all those animals. The best thing we can do right now is to stop shopping at these places and warn other people away from them.


----------

